# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Long-time user and Instructor. Probably Intermediate level, but no longer a frequent user.

## FeatherMerchant

Greetings,

I have been using Excel since everyone migrated from whatever the spreadsheet of the early '80s was called.

I taught basic Excel in the Army Reserves and a Community College outside Baltimore, Maryland. I can still do my Income Taxes and other calculations, but I don't use the graph and some other more advanced features any more. Been Retired since March 2006 - no need outside of my taxes and helping teach my wife and daughter.

Hope to help and learn - my goal in life.


thanks,

len

----------


## BB1972

Len, welcome to the forum - you're in a good place to learn about Excel here!

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.
We're glad you have joined the community.

----------

